
Intent to Un-ship: Object.observe - frutiger
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/v8-users/12NbuZ4BB7A
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10494512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10494512)

------
api
It's a done deal at this point but I think this is a mistake. Observables
would have interesting uses other than in bindable UIs, such as making
database interfaces where fields are bound directly to objects.

~~~
WorldMaker
I think the thinking has become that while there are many great libraries out
there that do some sort of observing changes in an object, it isn't general
enough to be a language feature. There was a lot of disagreement on what the
observable system should look like and how it should operate. For instance,
some of the data-binding frameworks though the proposed spec for
Object.observe was too heavyweight as they often don't need every change on an
object.

At least for the time being it seems like this sort of thing is still better
handled by library choice.

Personally, I felt like Object.observe should have used something more like
RxJS Observables than events, and that a base class similar to the RxJS
Observable would be great to generally add to the language alongside Iterable
and Promise.

~~~
Lazare
Have you seen the Observables proposal? It's Stage 1 but seems to be moving
forward nicely, and it's more-or-less what I think you're looking for.

[https://github.com/zenparsing/es-
observable](https://github.com/zenparsing/es-observable)

~~~
WorldMaker
I have seen that and IMHO I think it is something that ES should adopt. Just
as Promises can solve the callback mess I think Observables can do a lot to
solve the event mess, and given how deeply important events and event
processing is to ES (hi DOM, hi EventEmitter), I think that could be huge. (In
the meantime RxJS is great and moving at a good pace, but deeper language
support would encourage other people to explore it beyond the already
converted cultists like myself.)

------
Jean-Philipe
I would love to see more unused features removed from JavaScript. This would
keep the language lean in the long term. Especially with the latest EcmaScript
proposals, as excited as I am about them, I feel the language might become
bloated one day.

